# New Bulk plan....



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok heres the new plan....

meal 1 - 2 slice toast, 4 egss scrambled, 1 banana, 1 pint of milk

meal 2 - shake (300ml milk, 3 eggs, 1scoop p, 2 scoop oats, olive oil)

meal 3 - 1 large chicken brest, 1/2 pepper/ 1/2 onion, 100g basmati rice

meal 4 - 1 large chicken brest, 1/2 pepper/ 1/2 onion, 100g basmati rice

meal 5 - 1 large steak, 75g oats+milk

meal 6 - shake (300ml milk, 3 eggs, 1scoop p, 2 scoop oats), 1 tbs peanut butter

that comes to:

Cals - 3858

Fat - 150.3

Carb - 307.3

Protein - 315.9

Im going to stick to this for 2 weeks and see how i get on, im not gaining at all with 3k a day, i`l up the amounts after week 1 if still no change :S

fingers crossed :innocent:


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

What are your stats...


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

what kind of milk? how big is a large chicken breast/steak? whats the timing of your meals?

and yup stats/goals would be good...


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

If you're not gaining on 3k per day, maybe think about gradually increasing kcals rather than jumping up by 800 kcals overnight! Could see you gain weight, not necessarily muscle though.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

soz guys thought i had them up, im 5'9, 12st 8, about 15% fat, its goin ok so far as im up 2 13st after a week, the cals r lower as i took a meal out because i just couldnt eat it all lol. A large steak/chicken is 200g there abouts  milks full fat at the mo


----------

